# First Mini



## Dreamwolf (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello! I've just joined for the sake of researching my next goat. I moved from a large property (renting the apartment over a barn) to living in my new house (bought and paid for). 

My new home has a smaller yard, but has a large barn attached, I was looking to get a pygmy goat (something of the 40-60 lbs range) because I myself and my two GSD mixes miss the goats from our old home. 

I just wnt to ask a few questions about mini goats before I go and get one.

Question 1: Do Pygmy goats do well in an indoor situtation with regular walks outside?

Question 2: Are Pygmy goats eay or difficult to train? I've had two different breeders give me two different answers.

Question 3: Do Pygmy goats get along with dogs? The Nubian doe I raised from five weeks used to follow my 4 yr old German Sheperd mix around but someone told me this was unusual.

Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

First, you would need at least 2 goats. They really do need a buddy. Dogs and goats should always be supervised. That running goat is just too much excitement for a dog. It sounds like your dog was the exception. 

What do you mean by indoors? Do you mean living in a barn most of the time? That would be a hard life for a goat. They really need at least a little outdoor space to get out into along with those walks.

As far as training, that really would depend on the goat and the age that you get the goat. Also would depend on how much time you spend training. If you get young kids, they would easier to train than an adult goat. But goats are goats and can decide that they just aren't interested in adhering to your training.


----------



## Dreamwolf (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a small yard for them to play in, but they would would be in my house for the duration of winter. I have a friend who has two house broken does who use a large litter pan. my dogs are very lax and have even done well with the lambs we had at the old house.

As for training, yeah goats are goats are goats, my nubian, who now lives with my mothers friend, was very obedient and would follow and even lay down on command, I work with special needs adults and my dogs aren't stranger friendly (part of being GSDs i think)

my friend said pygmy goats are a bit more relaxed around people if raised right, I don't like jumping into anything without a full look up and thus why i joined

Thank you for your input, its going into the decision folder


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Don't forget there are 2 different breeds of minis Pygmy and Nigerian. And they have even bred Nubians and other large breeds. To a a mini to create the mini Nubian or mini whatever. So if u still would like a Nubian look for a mini Nubian. If u want th small look for the higher numbers liked f-6 or f-7. As long as they have access to a backyard they should be happy mine live part of the yr in my back yard


----------



## Dreamwolf (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you, im pretty well informed when it comes to full size goats but the idea of a mini goat really got me, especially because everyone tells me they're so sweet, i miss my full size goats and my family does as well.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

just remember the best pets do not have horns..I dont mean to start an argument..lol...but horns can be dangerous..accidents happen and if you plan on keeping them close to you then get disbudded...also wether any bucks...Bucks do not make good pets..even if they are sweetie pies..: ) what ever you choose...they are wonderful animals...great pets but I agree you will need two : ) Twice the fun twice the love


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

My darling Pan is a mini alpine. I raised him in the house and he was very well housebroken for me. He is also perfectly leash trained and I used to take him to all kinds of places. He rides in the car great.
I got Pan when he was just a few days old. I wasn't working, so I had tons of time to spend with him. He slept in my bed with me at night .
Even with all the time Pan spent with me, I still felt that Pan would be happier with a buddy. So I got Sprite. The two became best friends immediately.
But I should have gotten two babies to raise together, because since Sprite was raised outside he was not very housebroken. He was also a bit more destructive than Pan.
Now the boys live outside happily. Both are still ridiculously tame .
One more word of advice, if you get boys like I did, have them wethered before they get too old. I wethered Pan when he was probably six weeks old. He never got at all bucky. No smell, no bucky behavior .


----------



## Dreamwolf (Feb 12, 2013)

I know all about little bucks and their bad habits xp My little Mimi (who weighs about 165 right now) had a boyfriend for a while, he was not only territorial but he peed on his face and rubbed it into anything he could find that would hold the scent, including the couch. We brought them for the colder parts of winter, my old house, was actually the converted hayloft of the old barn, which meant I walked by the horse everyday. Bucky, was, well he was a buck I plant o get either two wethers or a wether and a doe. I have a soft spot for baby goats and it wouldn't hurt my wallet to have a couple of kids aound once in a while.

I am definitely thinking of a Nigerian or a Nigerian cross since they have seem have the better temps. I've been in contact with local breeders unfortunately they have papered animals which are outside my budget... i may end up traveling to Vermont or even Penn, if I want a Nigerian.

And I personally believe that horns are fine on a goat that spends most of its time outside (for defense against predators) but inside they won't need them and they would end up getting caught in things as well.

Working with special needs adults I've worked with dogs, a miniature horse, a cat, and even a monkey (little helper monkey, not sure of the species) but Goats remind me of my childhood xp I met my first goat at a petting zoo and have been in love since.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

> Hello! I've just joined for the sake of researching my next goat.


:welcome:



> Question 1: Do Pygmy goats do well in an indoor situtation with regular walks outside?


You COULD bring them in, but honestly, I would not have adult goats living in my house permanently. Goats are unable to control their bowel movements so you'll likely have little goat berries and messes that would need to be cleaned up constantly. It would get pretty gross i'd imagine. Goats live just fine outside. They just need a dry, cozy shelter to get in out of the weather...snow, rain, cold, or hot.



> Question 2: Are Pygmy goats eay or difficult to train? I've had two different breeders give me two different answers.


I don't know how trainable they are.



> Question 3: Do Pygmy goats get along with dogs? The Nubian doe I raised from five weeks used to follow my 4 yr old German Sheperd mix around but someone told me this was unusual.


It depends on the goat and the dog. If your pygmies are used to dogs and not scared by them and the dog is very easy going and won't chase or hurt them then they can get along just fine. I don't think i'd leave them together unattended though.


----------



## pdpo222 (Jun 26, 2011)

I have pygmy goats. I got them cause I was getting older and they would be easier for me to handle. I didn't want to milk so that worked out. My buck is great. Never shows aggression. I agree with goats in the house. Just because they will taste everything and I don't want to live goat proofing my house like you do for a two year old. I like horns. You just learn to work around them. I don't even think about it anymore. My does that the previous owners spent a lot of time with are sweet. They come to you love attention. The ones that didn't get much attention are not like that, but getting that way now. It takes lots of time to spend with the skittish ones to get them to come to you. I never trust any dog with my goats, not even mine. To me goats should be outside where they belong IMO, running in pastures, out in the sun. When I add on to my barn I am making a small area where I can let them out in the winter to roam around. Mine will not go out in snow or mud unless we do the tug of war thing. Then all they do is scream to get back in. lol So I will make an area in the barn where I can let a few out at a time and they won't be able to get into anything. Maybe some small play things to jump on. Depends on how big I can get hubby to build the addition. lol Sure won't be like a horse arean size. lol I just don't like them stalled all winter even though they have enough room. I like them to interact with each other. Just how I am going to do it, it'll work for me.


----------



## fodderfeed (Feb 12, 2013)

Do they have a mini Saneen yet?


----------

